# Friday Pics



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Some of the Bluebonnets I planted around Crenshaw and Beltway 8 in 1999.

Sunset looking across the pond there.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bob Whites! & Martins


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good morning everybody! !!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gobbler outside of our cabin last Friday the day before season lol


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Had a blast yesterday. Took a ride on this awesome B-17. Also got to see some other really neat WWII aircraft including a B-24 and a ME-262. And a P-51.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My daughter made Brazoria County fair queen nominee for Brazoswood High school(2015). Words can not describe my natural high..... I'm locked and loaded chasing them boys off! Lol


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Yesterdays sunset, Palacios harbor


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Some spring break in arkansas pics and my "old man" road bike version 2.0


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tankfxr said:


> Had a blast yesterday. Took a ride on this awesome B-17. Also got to see some other really neat WWII aircraft including a B-24 and a ME-262. And a P-51.


Very Cool !!!!


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

1. baler fixer
2. new radio for the p and k mobile (for playing loud polkas and such)
3. ready to cut outta here at noon and head toward matagorda


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Matagorda bound as we speak! Hopefully ill have some fish pics i can post later.
Have a good weekend everybody.:cheers:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Lafayette La

Spent a few days with

Dawie and Travis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Had a weak spell the other day Been looking for a while 2015 Firefighter Limited edition


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

built some new hatches, need them upholstered still. and duaghter turned 6 today..time flies


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from Sargent.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> A few from Sargent.


That big ugly truly lives up to its name....nice fish, but ugly.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

yakfisher said:


> Some spring break in arkansas pics and my "old man" road bike version 2.0


Nice bike. Got some $$$$ tied up in her.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bluebonnets in our yard



















Lil Miss Soap decided to go blond.










Medina Lake. Pray for rain!









Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Since my dad passed away this past February, I have been going through and scanning some of my mom and dads old photos. Here are a few of my favorites from bygone days.
First is this cool looking photo of my dads duck hunting gear. The shotgun is a L. C. Smith double barrel 12 gauge that I also grew up using myself and still have. He bought it used in the early 1940s. It still shoots great.









Here is a Nike missile launcher that my dad worked with back in early and mid 1950s.









A photo of an early jet in the early 1950s.









Fish and shrimp cleaning table that was my grandfathers back in the late 1940s or early 1950 era.









My dads first boat. He built it himself using some plans that he bought. He did this as a tean-ager.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

got a new toy.
Kids like the new toy. 
catching sharks from 50ft above the water surface on a ship offshore, hand lining...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Got to the cook off to set up and this is what I found! Hahaha 









This is some good stuff!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> Got to the cook off to set up and this is what I found! Hahaha


Now that's funny. I know a certain engineer that probably set that up.:rotfl:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

LouieB said:


> I know a certain engineer that probably set that up.:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Right now. TCD and beautiful day.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Our son graduated from Texas A&M last December. He starts law school in August. Here he is with his cousins.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

- Momma and the grandkids @ the RGV Livestock Show last Friday

-1 of my boys Alfonso with a nice trout caught on Sunday's LLM adventure

-Fresh fried troutage for dinner after a tough grind on Sunday


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Update from the taxidermist*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=11710849&postcount=722

It won't be long now and Nicolette will have her buck back.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Dang it was a Feech week !*

Lamb Moussaka

Turkey Burgers with Poblano Relish n Avocado Mayo

Pompano n Crab Cakes n Jalapeno Buttered Sweet Corn

Papillote Pompano in a Shrimp n Crab Stuffing

Flounda rolled with Shrimp topped with a Chive Sauce :dance:

Salvadorean Drum

Chipoltle Pineapple Sheep Half Shell

White Chili ( Polish Mex Style ) \\Buuuurrrrrp


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> Got to the cook off to set up and this is what I found! Hahaha


Put a couple of bricks under it and you'll be good to go. haha


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Friday!
Playing catch up from a long week of spring break!
1 - Sword fight
2 Me and my oldest
3 Wife and I
4 Stingaree sunset dinner
5 Bowling
6 Dad on the lake


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

A few from camping and riding in Arkansas last week.
One my boy pulled out of the backyard last night.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The are a lot of really awesome pictures this week!

Not to mention the gourmet meals that Capt. Dave has prepared.

Here's a picture of Teri's granddaughter with the Easter cake that they baked and decorated.

My latest batch of Canadian Bacon. Finished product and also 1/2 way through the smoking process.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

This Guy managed to elude us all season long... Hopefully we see him this year.

















East Texas Buck...


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guess where I am headed? Other than the obvious airport location LOL.

Bucket list trip....5 weeks away!!! Gonna be a long 5 weeks.....


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Guess where I am headed? Other than the obvious airport location LOL.
> 
> Bucket list trip....5 weeks away!!! Gonna be a long 5 weeks.....


Looks like an epic dove hunting trip is in store for you. Your right, going to be a long 5 weeks.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Smh


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Ribs in the rain last weekend. No birds at feeder in 3 weeks, here's why. Has a nest in oak tree in back yard. Sunset yesterday.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*Naval Compass*

My wife came across a ship's compass on VarageSale last week and told me about it. Being a sailor and loving history, I snatched it up. It looked pretty neglected but I got it shined up. Heavy chunk of brass! I wish I had the binnacle for it. It is a Mark 1, manufactured for the US Navy Bureau of Ships in 1941 by The Lionel Corporation. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. Before and after pics.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My new toy, although my honey-do list grew substantially since the tractor arrived. Quite a few exhausted weekends are in store once the ground dries up.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Marshhunter,

Took me a minute. Someone drove off with the nozzle in! It happens on occasion. I suppose the hoses are designed to disconnect and shut off on high flow?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

98aggie77566 said:


> Guess where I am headed? Other than the obvious airport location LOL.
> 
> Bucket list trip....5 weeks away!!! Gonna be a long 5 weeks.....


That's awesome. Not jealous at all. Lol.

This young dudes been hanging around the back of our property in the cedas for about a week. The herd he runs with usually comes around for a day or so every couple of months so it's odd he's not moving with them.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumped around China for a little over a week checking on vendors and doing inspections. Nice to be home...

1) Had a Bud at a restaurant in Wuxi
2) The scale of the construction going on over there is unbelievable
3) Typical meal...half really good, half inedible
4) Some random animal turned into a seat cover
5) Nice ride at the hotel in Shijiazhuang
6) Pretty good beer, at the Bund in Shanghai
7) Plate cutting shop
8) Bridge mill doing some work


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

He's dang lucky my wife considers him/all of them as pets almost. Lol.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mont, Sugar Land Kite Festival
Dog stoop, 2cool!
Surfside St. Patricks Day parade
That guy from America's Got Talent. :rotfl: My wife was so excited to see him. haha
It's almost that time again!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Daddy receiving the honor he deserved.



This young man played Taps beautifully.



It was such an honor to meet these two gentlemen. There are only 24 WWII Navajo Code Talkers still with us. I posted this the other day, but i wanted to share it in Friday Pics as well.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Flew on the last flyable B-24 Liberator in the world this morning. The Collings Foundation "WitchCraft"....beautiful day to fly. Surreal flying on one of those old birds. My Great-Uncle died over Ploesti Romania on July 28th 1944 in a B-24. I was hoping my Uncle Johnny was along for the ride with me today in sprit...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Bocephus, that is awesomely fantastic!! I'm jealous.


----------



## Elguapo (Aug 24, 2012)

Feeding the fish in the pond.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are some hand etched glasses I have been making recently.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Best time EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

New personal record today


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> New personal record today


WTG!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job Mont!

TH


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like you have it dialed in Mont.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats Mont. 
Sunset in Rockport last night after the rain went by. 









Beautiful day to be on the water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Baffin Bay last Saturday.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My baby just made red belt TKD.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Flew on the last flyable B-24 Liberator in the world this morning. The Collings Foundation "WitchCraft"....beautiful day to fly. Surreal flying on one of those old birds. My Great-Uncle died over Ploesti Romania on July 28th 1944 in a B-24. I was hoping my Uncle Johnny was along for the ride with me today in sprit...


Hmm somebody must be fibbing

http://www.airpowersquadron.org/#!b-24-liberator/c1zoh


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Flew on the last flyable B-24 Liberator in the world this morning. The Collings Foundation "WitchCraft"....beautiful day to fly. Surreal flying on one of those old birds. My Great-Uncle died over Ploesti Romania on July 28th 1944 in a B-24. I was hoping my Uncle Johnny was along for the ride with me today in sprit...


That's one Pig I'd like to fly! Thanks for posting the pictures Bo.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I put my 2 cooler name on the berlin wall last time I was there.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Texas T said:


> Hmm somebody must be fibbing
> 
> http://www.airpowersquadron.org/#!b-24-liberator/c1zoh


Its the only B-24J flying. The Diamond Lil is a B-24A.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Did someone say B17?


Did someone say B24?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Texas T said:


> Hmm somebody must be fibbing
> 
> http://www.airpowersquadron.org/#!b-24-liberator/c1zoh


It's what the Pilot told me himself, I just relayed what he told me..

Thanks for ruining a great Friday picture for me. Have a nice reddie for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't know a cat can get a ride on a B-24 or 17.Man I gotta do it.I rode a DC3,forget the military name,and is something I'll never forget.I think the only flying B-29 is FiFi.Wasn't the DC3 called The Gooney Bird?It was just a cargo troop hauler mostly.I think the B-24 was the ride Jimmy Doolittle used on his trip to Japan.Thanks for the bomber pics. and jolting my memories.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

B-25 used in the raids off the carrier.
Yes on the Gooney bird.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

They're testing another B29 and it's expected to fly soon so Fifi won't be so lonely.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

If there is a flying B-29 I want in. The B-17 was an awesome experience. Just feeling how much power is in those 4 1500 hp engines was a rush to me. I have seen so many pictures of how much damage a B-17 could take and still bring her crew home. That just amazes me. It cost some money to be able to fly on those things but if that is what it costs for the Collings Foundation to continue to keep these old war birds up and going it is well worth it.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Where do you find info. on getting rides on the old bombers? cubera,I always forget B-24's had 4 engines and B-25 had 2.I've seen the film footage of the bombers taking off from the carrier a zillion times.Now that would have been a ride that would tickle your we-we.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> Where do you find info. on getting rides on the old bombers? cubera,I always forget B-24's had 4 engines and B-25 had 2.I've seen the film footage of the bombers taking off from the carrier a zillion times.Now that would have been a ride that would tickle your we-we.


http://www.collingsfoundation.org/


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

peckerwood,

Bing an amateur WWII historian, I was always fascinated by the aircraft. The B-17 is the most recognized bomber, but the B-24 is often ignored. Actually, there were many more B-24's produced. It carried more bombs, and dropped more bombs than the B-17, but it was difficult to fly and more susceptible to battle damage. Odd, it just never caught the fancy of the general public.

As an aside: George McGovern, the democratic presidential nominee, was a very highly decorated B-24 pilot. His experiences made him into the "peacenik" that he was often considered to be. He shied away from referencing his war service.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you saying the B-24 carried a heavier bomb load than the B-17,or carried more bombs over the course of the war?Your right,I never read much about the B-24 or B-25's.I saw the last B-26 a few days before it crashed.Wasn't it dubbed The Widow Maker? I didn't know the 24's were hard to fly.Wow,spike404,I'd like to hang with you and learn some cool stuff.Reckon the B-17 got all the attention because of it's cool name "The Flying Fortress"?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

> That's what the Pilot himself told me....why do you have to be a dick and call me a liar ?


*Bocephus* 
Reviewing my post I still don't see where I called you anything at all. I guess you thought the shoe fit and put it on. Sorry for the sore foot. All I was doing was pointing out another B-24 which is actually better know that was still flying.

Thank you for the reddie and I enjoyed it so much I returned the favor

Spirit B-24 is still a B-24 whether an A model, B, C, D, E, G, G1,H, J, K, L or M model is still a B-24.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Texas T said:


> Hmm somebody must be fibbing
> 
> http://www.airpowersquadron.org/#!b-24-liberator/c1zoh


So who the hell were you implying was fibbing ????.....I was the one that posted, obviously it was directed at me. You were implying I was lying...all I did was pass on what the B-24 Pilot told me.

When people post on the Friday pictures..if you don't have something good, or proactive to say, just shut the hell up. Why try to ruin a great thing ?

And yes you were being a dick, why else did you say that. Wear that shoe...Dick !


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Here, now both of you stay off the grass.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_surviving_Consolidated_B-24_Liberators


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bocephus,

Do not worry about it. Some folks are just googlesperts. They google for a link that disputes what another has posted, and then post the link, implying that they are knowledgeable. 

It is easy to catch; just look at their posts, and note how many just have a link. Just googlesperts.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I didn't see him waving till the last minute! They're supposed to have manhole guards and retrieval devices! 

Boo on deck

Key West Navy

Spring Break in Colorado

Houston Cop that used his red/blue lights to get on the Beltway last Saturday...then came all the way across to the left lane where he slowed to 45/50 and drove with his yellow flashers on! Had traffic backed up for miles and miles!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> So who the hell were you implying was fibbing ????.....I was the one that posted, obviously it was directed at me. You were implying I was lying...all I did was pass on what the B-24 Pilot told me.
> 
> When people post on the Friday pictures..if you don't have something good, or proactive to say, just shut the hell up. Why try to ruin a great thing ?
> 
> And yes you were being a dick, why else did you say that. Wear that shoe...Dick !


I again said some body. Your reading skills still haven't improved but you still are excessively defensive. If you didn't then the only other would have could have been the pilot. But your are still majorly butt hurt, not me for simply pointing out that is not the only B24 flying.

Here fill this out submit it to Obama, Richard and get over it.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Texas T said:


> I again said some body. Your reading skills still haven't improved but you still are excessively defensive. If you didn't then the only other would have could have been the pilot. But your are still majorly butt hurt, not me for simply pointing out that is not the only B24 flying.
> 
> Here fill this out submit it to Obama, Richard and get over it.


That's all you got ?.....you can't do any better than that ?

We can meet down at Taco Bell...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Texas T said:


> I again said some body. Your reading skills still haven't improved but you still are excessively defensive. If you didn't then the only other would have could have been the pilot. But your are still majorly butt hurt, not me for simply pointing out that is not the only B24 flying.
> 
> Here fill this out submit it to Obama, Richard and get over it.


Do you have anything better to do? Go **** on another thread!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

My interwebz skills are improving. I know what a Troll is.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*some randoms to get back on track*

Squish, waiting for a dry up.

Money.

The Monument.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Squish is NEAT! Long live Squish!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Hmm somebody must be fibbing
> 
> http://www.airpowersquadron.org/#!b-24-liberator/c1zoh





Bocephus said:


> It's what the Pilot told me himself, I just relayed what he told me..
> 
> Thanks for ruining a great Friday picture for me. Have a nice reddie for your thoughtfulness.


Bo, I don't think that Texas T was calling you a liar... If the pilot told you that, the pilot was mistaken & it is the pilot that deserves a reddie, not Texas T. There are a few B-24s that are still flyable & there are a number that are undergoing complete restorations). The flyable ones include:

44-41956 (Australia)
44-50154 (Canada)
44-44213 (India)
41-24301 (Libya)
44-50206 (Britian)
40-2366 Diamond Lil (USA)
44-44052 Witchcraft (USA)
44-44272 Joe (USA)

I also don't think he was trying to 'ruin a great Friday picture' for you. Those are all great pictures & great memories for dang sure.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I harvested the last cabbage this morning as Mrs. Ranch wanted it for coleslaw & I needed to remove it to till the garden anyway. It made it to 15" across & 47" around. It weighed in at 18 pounds 3.1 ounces!!!

:dance:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Bo, I don't think that Texas T was calling you a liar... If the pilot told you that, the pilot was mistaken & it is the pilot that deserves a reddie, not Texas T. There are a few B-24s that are still flyable & there are a number that are undergoing complete restorations). The flyable ones include:
> 
> 44-41956 (Australia)
> 44-50154 (Canada)
> ...


Okay...I see, sorry to talk bad about your buddy "Charles"...well fark Charles.

I can see band camp in my future....but I really don't give a ****.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

someone is having a temper tantrum and needs to CHILL!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Okay...I see, sorry to talk bad about your buddy "Charles"...well fark Charles.
> 
> *I can see band camp in my future....but I really don't give a *****.


Neither do the rest of us.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*"Neither do the rest of us."*

*Amen and Amen*


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

j/s


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I apologize. I let my temper get the best of me and made a fool of myself, please forgive me.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I apologize. I let my temper get the best of me and made a fool of myself, please forgive me.


Its all good and you did post some great pics! Sometimes its hard to temper tempers.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Well said, Bo.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> please forgive me.


----------



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

Why cool. I be liking that Shiner stuff


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Texas T said:


> Hmm somebody must be fibbing
> 
> http://www.airpowersquadron.org/#!b-24-liberator/c1zoh


It is the only flying B-24A in the world.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I apologize. I let my temper get the best of me and made a fool of myself, please forgive me.


I accept your apology and retract the "hurt" form. I would take back the reddie or give you some green but it says I have to wait.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

fangard said:


> It is the only flying B-24A in the world.


It is a B-24J model


> 44-44052 _Witchcraft_ - Collings Foundation in Stow, Massachusetts. This B-24 is the most widely recognized restored example worldwide. It is the only fully authentic B-24J model that still flies.


http://www.winsorwhite-photos.com/A...dated-B/4681373_JRfqwm#!i=276781416&k=ptNjHmh

This is not to pizz anybody off but to set the facts straight. Diamond Lil is a flying B24A model though. Diamond Lil was the 18th off the assembly line.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

fangard said:


> It is the only flying B-24A in the world.


Oh no, that subject has done beat to Hades and back and successfully turned Friday Pics into Friday Fight Night. No more talk about which planes fly and which planes don't! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Oh no, that subject has done beat to Hades and back and successfully turned Friday Pics into Friday Fight Night. No more talk about which planes fly and which planes don't! :rotfl::rotfl:


I agree. Plus, when you issue a challenge on 2Cool I think you call them out to Whataburger. Not Taco Bell.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Texas T:
"...This is not to pizz anybody off but to set the facts straight..." 

Who do you think you are kidding?


----------

